# Affordable burger press



## jabbah (Jul 28, 2008)

Does anybody have a recommendation for a round, 8 oz burger press?

Right now we buy ground beef, weigh it to 8 oz, ball it, and then press it with a plate to the desired thickness. I'm wondering if there is an affordable press that will save us time.

Any suggestion would be appreciated.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

In commercial kitchens, we use the top of a gallon mayo or mustard jar(the Lid) lay a piece of patty paper in it, place an 8 ounce scoop of meat in it and press perfect and consistant every time.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Used to do the same thing with 5# sour cream/cottage cheese lids, back when they had the indented top.

Works like a charm.


----------



## artameates (Mar 10, 2004)

Have used a plastic lid in the past, too


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Try the top of a gallon mayonaise container.


----------

